# How A New Discovery Can Make A Luke-Warm Marriage HOT



## Erol (Apr 24, 2009)

Creating passion that is not luke-warm but HOT requires more than whispering sweet nothings into your partner's ear. Passion is actually built through communicating your needs to your wife or husband. 

They can be the lover you need if you teach them how to satisfy you and tell them what you like and need. The only way to have a satisfying relationship is to communicate your needs. 

______________________________ 

Understanding Builds Passion 

______________________________ 

Passion is built through understanding, so as you construct new ways to please each other, your creativity sparks a whole new passion that will provide deep fulfillment. 

If you decide to check out 'how to' books, keep in mind that the techniques should help you spark ideas and experiment with each others needs, don't expect specific results, just have fun. 

Giving and receiving both physical and emotional pleasure should be the goal of your experiments as you discover the ways to best please your spouse. 

____________________ 

Spoil Your Spouse 

____________________ 

Keeping passion in your marriage is a continual effort. Not only is it candlelight dinners, and walks on the beach, it's looking for opportunities to spoil and pamper your spouse. 

As you keep their needs first in your mind you will be amazed at the number of opportunities to tell them in little ways that you love them and desire them. Keeping this in the forefront of you mind, helps keep the passion in your marriage. 

____________________________________ 

A Gentle Touch Communicates So Much 

____________________________________ 

Touching and cuddling should be done often, not just as foreplay. The more we touch, the more we want to be touched. Humans need to be touched and you can communicate so much by a gentle squeeze or pat. 

Wanting to touch your spouse at times other than lovemaking will create a life of passion, not just a moment of passion. 

Now that you have discovered the importance of expressing your physical and emotional needs to your spouse, get ready for the passion to head up in your marriage relationship.


----------

